# lecture de fichier ext3 sur DD ext ?



## laurent59 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de passer sur mac aprés qq années sur win et depuis 1 an sur Linux. Quel plaisir !

J'ai toutes mes données linux et win sur un DD (plusieurs partitions)  que j'ai placé dans un boitier ext pour mon imac.
Quand je branche ce DD ext je vois apparaître mes partitions win (1 disque monté par partition win, c'est à dire C: et D: ) mais rien pour mes partitions Linux (ubuntu); j'avais une partition pour mon / et une autre pour mon /home.

Comment faire pour accéder à ces 2 partitions Linux ?
Entre autres je voudrais récupérer mes signets firefox et mes emails sous Evolution. Est ce que ce sera possible ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## laurent59 (14 Mars 2007)

bon j'ai réussi à monter ces partitions linux avec l'appli ext2 bidule, j'ai réussi à récupérer mes données mais j'arrive pas à trouver mes signets et mes emails car j'arrive pas à afficher les fichiers cachés (pour avoir le dossier firefox et evolution).

une idée ?


----------



## laurent59 (14 Mars 2007)

j'avance, j'avance ....
pour voir les fichiers cachés, il faut télécharger l'appli TinkerTool

mais bon maintenant je n'arrive pas à accéder au dossier .mozilla car je n'ai pas les droits. Comment ouvrir ce dossier en temps qu'administrateur ?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Mars 2007)

laurent59 a dit:


> j'avance, j'avance ....
> pour voir les fichiers cachés, il faut télécharger l'appli TinkerTool
> 
> mais bon maintenant je n'arrive pas à accéder au dossier .mozilla car je n'ai pas les droits. Comment ouvrir ce dossier en temps qu'administrateur ?


Si tu es un habitu&#233; de Linux, tu saura te servir de la petite merveille qui se trouve dans /Applications/Utilities/ et qui s'appelle Terminal.app 

Avec &#231;a tu devrais pouvoir faire ce que tu veux


----------



## laurent59 (14 Mars 2007)

ouaip c'est ce que je me disais !  

bon le prob est que je pense qu'il n'est pas possible de récupérer mes email Evolution pour Mail de mac. Peut-être via une autre appli mail ?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Mars 2007)

laurent59 a dit:


> ouaip c'est ce que je me disais !
> 
> bon le prob est que je pense qu'il n'est pas possible de récupérer mes email Evolution pour Mail de mac. Peut-être via une autre appli mail ?


Thunderbird existe sous mac, je suppose qu'il doit lire le format d'Evolution 

Apr&#232;s peut-&#234;tre qu'avec Thunderbird (je ne connais pas du tout j'utilise GMail) tu pourra exporter tes bal dans un format lisible par Mail d'Apple.


----------



## laurent59 (14 Mars 2007)

oui, je vais regarder ça. merci pour l'info.


----------

